# Беларусь > Частные объявления > Услуги >  Разблокировка Huawei телефона планшета

## unlock2012

*Разлочка даёт возможность работать телефонам с сим-картами любых операторов мира!

ПО ВСЕМ ВОПРОСАМ ПИШИТЕ НАМ НА
SKYPE: videoman1979
ISQ 688946436
agent :[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] --- ДОБАВЛЯЙТЕСЬ НАША ГРУППА
(отзывы в группе)

nck simlock unlock lock


Как разблокировать Huawei ?
Процедура разблокировки делаеться удаленно по IMEI (сам телефон нам не нужен) :
1)Оплатив Вы высылаете нам IMEI вашего девайса
2)Вставляете сим карту (которую вы хотите использовать) телефон должен запросить код для разблокировки
3)Вводите код который мы вам вышлем

Вы получаете 2 кода:
1-ый код - код снятия разблокировки сети
2-ой код это Simblock/Reset code - применяется если ваш телефон уже не принимает ни одну симкарту даже родную.

Сроки получения кода разблокировки от 1 до 24 часов.

Список моделей которые подлежат анлоку :
Доступные для unlock Huawei телефоны и 3G\4G модемы ( SimLock + Sim PIN Network ):
mts life velcom
Huawei Ascend G730
Huawei Ascend G620s
Huawei Ascend P7-L10
Huawei Ascend G302D ( U8812D )
Huawei Ascend P1 XL ( U9200E )
Huawei Ascend Y201 Pro ( U8666E )
Huawei Ascend P1 S
Huawei G610s-U00
Huawei Ascend Y320D
Huawei G350
Huawei G520
Huawei Y518
Huawei U7519
Huawei G309 (T8830)
Huawei G6150
HUAWEI W2-U00
Huawei Ascend G700-T00
Huawei Ascend Y210 ( U8685 )
Huawei Ascend Y511
Huawei Ascend Y220
Huawei Honor 3C Play
Huawei Ascend D Quad
Huawei Ascend D1 Quad XL
Huawei G7300
Huawei Honor Holly
АНДРОИД life Geek zte
АНДРОИД life Core2
Honor 3
Huawei MediaPad M1 8.0
Huawei MediaPad X1 7.0
Huawei Ascend G7
Huawei Ascend Mate 7
Huawei Ascend G750
Alcatel D5
Honor 3C Lite
АНДРОИД life G6
АНДРОИД life Honor 3
АНДРОИД life Honor 3C
АНДРОИД life Memo Lite
АНДРОИД life Core2
АНДРОИД life  iX
АНДРОИД life  X2
АНДРОИД life Y330D
АНДРОИД life D2
МТС Mini Huawei U8160 он же Vodafone 858 Smart
МТС Viva Huawei u8816 Ascend G301
МТС Fit Huawei U8666 Ascend Y201
МТС Bravo Huawei U8510 IDEOS X3
МТС Pro Huawei U8350 Boulder
МТС 252 Alcatel OT-252
МТС 352 Alcatel OT-352
МТС 655 Qwerty
МТС 962 Alcatel V860
МТС Neo Huawei U8800 IDEOS X5
MTC Evo / МТС Ево Huawei U8500

Планшет Alcatel One Touch POP 8 P320X
Huawei Ascend P7
Huawei Ascend G750 ( Honor 3X )
Huawei Honor 3 ( HN3-U00 )
Huawei Honor 6 (16GB)
Huawei Ascend G700-U10
Huawei Ascend G6 4G
Huawei Ascend G700-U20
Huawei Ascend G630
Huawei Ascend P6 S
Huawei Ascend G750 ( G750-U10 )
Huawei Ascend Y530
Huawei G610-C00
Huawei Ascend P7-L00
Huawei G525
Huawei Ascend P2
Huawei Y300-0100 (U8833)
Huawei Ascend G750 ( Honor 3X Pro )
Huawei Ascend G510 U8951
Huawei Ascend D1
Huawei Ascend Mate2 4G
Huawei Y300 T8833
Huawei Ascend W2
Huawei P6S-U06 Ascend P6s
Huawei P7-L05 Ascend P7
Huawei U9500 Ascend D1
Huawei U9510E Ascend D1 Quad XL
Huawei D2-2010/D2-0082 Ascend D2
Huawei Y210-0100 Ascend Y210
Huawei Y300-0100 Ascend Y300
Huawei Ascend Y600
Huawei U8860 Honor
Huawei U8950/U8950D Honor Pro
Huawei U9508A/U9508B Honor 2
Huawei HN3-U00 Honor 3
Huawei H30-U10 Honor 3C Huawei G750-T00 Honor 3X
Huawei G750-T01 Honor 3X Lite ( Play Edition )
Huawei Honor X1
Huawei Honor M1
Huawei H60-L00 Honor 6
Huawei U8185/U8186 Ascend Y100/Y101
Huawei U8655/U8656 Ascend Y200/Y201
Huawei Y210-0100 Ascend Y210
Huawei Y300-0100 Ascend Y300
Huawei Ascend Y600
Huawei U8150 Ideos и U8180 Ideos X1
Huawei U8800 Ideos X5 и X5 PRO
Huawei U9000 Ideos X6
Huawei Ascend G750
HUAWEI Ascend G630
HUAWEI Ascend G700
HUAWEI Ascend G600 U8950
Huawei Ascend G330D
Huawei Ascend G500Pro
Huawei Y300D
Huawei G6
Huawei Honor 3
Huawei Honor 3
Huawei U8860 Honor
Huawei U9000 Ideos X6
Huawei U8850 Vision
Huawei U8825 Ascend G330 / G330D
Huawei U8812D Ascend G302D
Huawei U8951 Ascend G510
Huawei Ascend G610
HUAWEI U5130
АНДРОИД life 4030D
Huawei U8655 Ascend Y200 ( он же МТС 965 МТС-965 )
Huawei U1250 ( он же MTC 733 MTC-733 )
Huawei МТС 736
Huawei U1270 ( МегаФон U1270
Huawei U1280
Huawei U5110 ( МТС 752 )
Huawei U5700 ( Билайн U5700 )
Huawei U5900
Huawei U7519
Huawei U7520
Huawei U8110 ( МТС Android / МегаФон U8110 )
Huawei Ideos U8150
Huawei U8160 ( МТС Mini / МТС 950 )
Huawei U8180 Ideos X1 ( Київстар Terra )
Huawei U8230 ( МегаФон U8230 )
Huawei U8350 Boulder ( МТС Pro )
Huawei U8500 ( МТС Evo / Билайн E300 )
Huawei U8650 Sonic ( МТС 955 / Киевстар Aqua )
Huawei U8800 Ideos X5 ( МТС Neo / Смартфон U8800 )
Huawei C8600
Huawei G6600 ( МТС Qwerty / МТС 655 )
Huawei G7210 ( Київстар Aero )
Huawei Ideos S7
Huawei MediaPad
Huawei Ascend W1
Huawei G330
Huawei G302D
Huawei Y200
Huawei Y100
Huawei U9510 Ascend D1 Quad
Huawei U9500 Ascend D1
Huawei U9200 Ascend P1 / P1XL / P1s
Huawei U8950 Ascend G600
Huawei U9508 Honor 2
Huawei U8815 Ascend G300
Huawei Ascend P2
Huawei Ascend Mate
Huawei Ascend D2
Huawei Ascend P6
Huawei Ascend Y300
Huawei G510
Huawei G525
Huawei C8150 Ideos
Huawei U8100
Huawei U8160
Huawei U8180 Ideos X1
Huawei U8300
Huawei U8510 Ideos X3
Huawei S7-101x SmaKit S7
Huawei S7-201x Ideos S7 Slim
Huawei S7-301x MediaPad
Huawei S7-931x MediaPad 7 Lite
Huawei MediaPad 7 Youth 3G
Huawei S10-101x MediaPad 10 FHD
E171 : МТС \ Билайн E173 E303 HiLink E3131 ( E3131s-2 Hilink ) ETS3125i  E352 Megafon E353 E353s-1 E353s-2 E353u-1 E363 E367 E372 E392 ( E392  Megafon ) E1820 G2100
E5331s-2 E5830 E5832 E583x E5836 E586 E5837 Мегафон \ МТС \Orange E1550
Impulse 4G Impulse 4G AT&T USA E960 U9500 D1 U8825d G330d U8836D-1 ( G500 Pro )
E367 Megafon Russia \ Orange B183 B220 Мегафон
U120 U1220s U1270 : Мегафон Россия U1250 U1280 : UCELL UZ - Узбекистан
U5110 MTC 752 U5700 Билайн U5900 Velcom U7510 U6150 U7512 Wind U7517 U7519 U7519 Life - Лайф
U7520 : Velcom Велком \ Yoigo Испания \ 3G Тачфон life 
U8110 : Life Андроид \ Лайв Украина \ MTS МТС Android \ Мегафон U8100
U8150 Ideos : Orange Moldova Orange Молдова \ Velcom Belorusia
U8150 U8160 : МТС Mini Украина \ МТС 950 Россия \ Vodafone 858 Smarti  U8180 Ideos X1 МегаФон Gaga Orange Stockholm U8220 U8185-1 Ascend Y100
U8230 : UCELL UZ \ Life Belorusia - Лайф Белорусия \ Мегафон
U8300 U8350 Boulder МТС Pro \ Orange Barcelona U8500 МТС Evo Билайн Е300  Beeline E300 MTS Belorusia - МТС Белорусия Андроид life U8510 Ideos X3,  U8650 кроме Киевстар МТС 955 U8652
U8800 U8815 ( Ascend G300 ) U8816 ( Ascend G301 ) MTC VIVA U8850 U8655  U8655-1 U8651T ( T-Mobile Prism ) U8660 U8860 Honor U8950-1 U8666-1 (  Ascend Y201 ) UMG 587 T-Mobile Sonic 4G Mobile Hotspot Mediapad T-Mobile  Springboard G2200 G2200c G2201 G2800 ( Билайн A100 G6600 Velcom -  Велком G6620 G7210 G7300
S7 Ideos Life Belorusia - Лайф T-mobile Pulse Mini MediaPad ( Orange Tahiti ) G7206 ( Перу Movistar E1756
Vodafone 725 810 V830 Ideos X5 INQ Chat 3G INQ Mini 3G

Доступны все операторы, включая: Белорусия МТС ( MTS ) UK Orange Украина  Лайф Белорусия Life Ucell UZ Россия Мегафон Россия Билайн ( Beeline )  Россия MTS T-mobile Молдова Orange Armenia Karabakh Telecom Kyrgyzstan  Bitel Ukraine Kyivstar Норвегия Tele2 Moldova Unite Yoigo Spain  Switzerland Swisscom Natel Молдова Moldcell Vivacell Armenia Comviq GSM  Latvia LMT

ПРИМЕЧАНИЕ:
1.Проверяйте перед заказом , просит ли код разблокировки телефон, если в него установить чужую симкарту.
2. Коды 100 % рабочие, но не гарантируем их работу на телефонах, прошитые кастом прошивками.

ПРИМЕЧАНИЕ:
НЕ ПРИНИМАЮТСЯ К РАЗБЛОКИРОВКЕ ТЕЛЕФОНЫ СЛЕДУЮЩИХ ОПЕРАТОРОВ: Kyivstar  Украина (Исключение: Киевстар Aero), Moldcell MD, Orange MD, Unite MD
а также реставрированные телефоны ( те вы отдали свой а взамен вам компания дала другой аналогичный )

УНП: 80005177, Данные о лицензии: Лицензия на право осуществления  деятельности в области связи №02140/0190926 выдана 15.11.2010 г.  Министерством связи и информатизации РБ, действительна до 15.11.2015г
Контактное лицо:Медведев Максим Владимирович*

----------


## unlock2012

Анлок Huawei ZTE



Заработала Новая база кодов Huawei

----------

